# In need of a router jig



## EdSled (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm in need of a router jig that will accommodate either my Porter Cable or Dewalt router to groove out material for making wooden spoons. I also plan to use some of the black walnut 3/4 board for serving platters since I bought a 9' plank 12" wide.

I have lots of tools, but didn't want to buy tools to make many spoons by hand. These will be gifts for friends and family for all occasions. I'm starting on the rough cut blanks which my new band saw should do a fine job at.

I'll finish off the spoon handles with my lathe.

Thanks for any help someone out there can assist with.


----------



## pjones46 (Mar 1, 2011)

Here is one idea: http://lumberjocks.com/projects/133426

You might also look at a 3D router panograph.


----------

